# Husband seems to put me last



## trumble

I need advice......yesterday my husband and I went into town to get a few things for his new truck. We had our son with us and I asked my husband in the auto store we needed to stop and get me some tampons. I know he heard me because my son asked him where we need to go. My husband kinda in a little louder tone told our 14 year old your mom needs tampons just to embarass our son. We leave the store and begin to go home. So i am thinking well he must be going to stop at the little store below our house. Well he turns on a road that doesn't go by the store. So within 5 min of me telling him i needed to stop and get tampons he forgets. So when we got home i was a little upset and had to go back into town because we live in the country and get what i needed. Am i wrong for feeling this way because he forgot about me in 5 minutes. I mean I could understand if it was like early in the morning and he worked all day and forgot but 5 min. Please help me.....


----------



## InnerGold

Does this happen all of the time or just occasionally?

I like to refer to men as being, *clueless*. The best way to describe men is that they are hunters. They see something and they go after that one thing. If you husband was mainly thinking about fixing his truck, it could be an honest mistake on his part. However, what was his reaction when you had to go back into town?


----------



## MissBhaven

Trumble

I would hope that it was only an honest mistake and not something you endure often in your relationship. Is this the first time this has happened? It kind of sounds like he avoided all the stores on the way home on purpose.


----------

